# REAR BRAKES DRAGGING



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

What is the fix to rear dragging brakes.At low speeds and reverse I can hear them rubbing.They seem to getting worse.Is it a indication of a calibre starting to seize, or a air compressor to clean out the assembly.Thank-you Jamie.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You could have rocks in there, but I think it's most likely the calipers are seizing. It's also possible the emergency brake is not releasing fully. I'd investigate that possibility before blaming the calipers themselves. 

Something else that can make noise in the rear end, is the diff itself. Check fluid level and condition. You can also raise the rear end off the ground with a jack placed under the diff and run the car in a gear and listen to the diff. I did this before on my car, to determine the location of a noise problem similar to yours. If you decide to do this, be careful and place a jackstand under each side of a sturdy point on the subframe that won't slip.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

is there any bit of a squeel?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Sounds really similar to mine, low speeds and reverse. Also when im lightly breaking down a hill tryin not to speed, that sorta thing. Im also loosing break fluid... and I cant find where it all goes. Theres no puddle or spots on the ground whatsoever. Are you loosing fluid also?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

well, find out what's dragging/sticking. If you can't figure it out, take it to a mechanic who can. There is no way I can see what the problem is on the other side of the internet.


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Took rear wheels off last nite.The calibers and rotors looked OK.I lubed emerg brake cables.Didn't hear it this morning.I am going to check rear end fluid tonight.Jamie


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

maybe you have a pinched line and the fluid is draining out of the calipers like it should?


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Another issue that you might be running into is that the bore seals have failed and the fluid simply hasn't drained out to a point where you'd see it. The brake fluid could still be building up the dust boots on the rear calipers. (They can normally hold about 1/8 of a pint of brake fluid before they start to leak.) 

The dragging to normally due to a faulty E-Brake system. 
One of two things happen: 1. The return spring gets weak (very rare). 2. Your cables have a bunch of crap in them and need to be cleaned and lubed (much more likely).


----------

